# Looking for any needy lone rat



## ceretrea

Single male rat wanted to pair up with a single rescue buck. With a view to a paired intro to my larger group of 10 bucks. They currently live in a Furet Tower.

Southampton area or local. Or further afield if transport can be arranged as I have no car.


----------



## Snippet

A pair of babies will probably be easier to intro to him. He won't see them as a threat, where as he may see an older male as a threat.

Have you had a look in your local RSPCA? Mine almost always has rats in.


----------



## ceretrea

Snippet said:


> A pair of babies will probably be easier to intro to him. He won't see them as a threat, where as he may see an older male as a threat.
> 
> Have you had a look in your local RSPCA? Mine almost always has rats in.


He's only 5 months old himself. He will be intro'ed to my larger group but I'd rather get him bonded to a similar aged male first as pairs go into larger groups a bit easier. It can be done as a single but a pair is more ideal.

I wouldn't want a male too much older then him, not because he would have problems but my older boys may take issue.

I wouldn't touch my local RSPCA with a 10ft barge pole, they don't have lots of rats in in any case. There's always the Blue Cross, could try giving them a bell.


----------



## Snippet

Sorry, when I hear the words 'lone rescue rat' I usually think about a 2 year old buck that's been living on his own since he was bought. As he's only a baby himself intro's should be easy.

Are you a member on the Fancy Rats forum? There are usually youngsters on there.


----------



## ceretrea

Snippet said:


> Sorry, when I hear the words 'lone rescue rat' I usually think about a 2 year old buck that's been living on his own since he was bought. As he's only a baby himself intro's should be easy.
> 
> Are you a member on the Fancy Rats forum? There are usually youngsters on there.


We got him from the adoption centre at [email protected] weighing the same as a 6 week old 

I'm a member there but there isn't a lot up at the moment is terms of singles. Of course I could be tempted into taking home more then one but trying to keep our overall numbers lower then higher lol Although I admit to a losing battle on that score


----------



## Snippet

If there is a group of 3 then the people that are rehoming them can often be tempted to rehome one to you and keep the other 2 as a pair if you've got same age company. It doesn't hurt to ask 

I also fight a battle against the GMR. I've promised myself that I won't get anymore until I'm back down to 2 or 3.


----------



## ceretrea

Snippet said:


> If there is a group of 3 then the people that are rehoming them can often be tempted to rehome one to you and keep the other 2 as a pair if you've got same age company. It doesn't hurt to ask
> 
> I also fight a battle against the GMR. I've promised myself that I won't get anymore until I'm back down to 2 or 3.


:nono:now you know you can't win that one! We have 14 in total in two groups and I keep saying no more til we are down to 5 or 6. Then we spotted Binky in his cage. And we know how that story ends


----------



## ceretrea

Looks like we may be sorted, thank you x


----------



## thedogsmother

ceretrea said:


> Looks like we may be sorted, thank you x


 yaaaay, so the piccies will be following I take it?


----------



## ceretrea

i will sort pics out, of Binky too. Been very norty and late. Its not set in stone as I need to hear back plus I never count my ratties til they are in my hand lol But they should be coming on Sat.


----------



## ceretrea

Sadly we've had to rethink the rats we reserved. It seems Binky is much younger then 5 months old. As he becomes pingier by the day we are forced to drop the max age to 4 months as suitable friend(s) for him.

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Found a buck at Furry Friends, but need help with transport. Is anyone coming from there to the Portsmouth/Southampton area?


----------



## zany_toon

Sorry I can't help hun, but I just wanted to say that it might be worth making a separate thread in the general chat area and the rodent section as some people might not read the rehoming forum  Hope that you get something sorted out soon.


----------



## ceretrea

All done thanks to Kammi. One boy turned into three as we took his two brothers aswell. Pics to follow soon in the gallery.


----------

